# Tropical Queensland, Eungella Area



## moloch05 (Dec 13, 2009)

From the Mt. Ossa area, Gus and I drove to the Eungella Plateau. The plateau is covered with rainforest and is home to another of the 4 endemic _Phyllurus_ that are found near Mackay. 

Here are a couple of habitat shots from Eungella. These photos were from Finch Hatton Gorge, an area that is too low for the geckos. The geckos live in similar habitats but at higher elevations. I did not take any pictures of the area where we photographed the geckos due to low clouds and mists the following morning.












_Phyllurus nepthys_ lives within the rainforest and can be found right on the trunks of trees. We tried a few areas in the forest without success but then visited another site where Gus has previously observed the geckos. This spot was productive again and we soon observed 10 lizards. Three of these were standing side-by-side in a crevice with just their heads protruding from the crack.

Here are a few shots of these animals:




























Ocellated Velvet Geckos (_Oedura monilis_) were common in drier habitats.





















We saw a Pink-tonged Skink (_Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_) along the road at night.






Blue-throated Rainbow Skinks (_Carlia rhomboidalis_) were common.















Saw-shelled Turtles were abundant in the Broken River. We also saw Platypus here.







Eastern Yellow Robins (pictured) and Pale-yellow Robins were both common in the forest understorey.







Rainbow Fish at Finch Hatton Gorge:







Regards,
David


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 13, 2009)

That pink tongue is a ripper, great patterning! How big were the rainbow fish, look about 50mm?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 13, 2009)

great pics mate


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

Tonksy, the largest Rainbows would have been maybe 5cm but the others were small.

Regards,
David


----------



## Adsell (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Moloch, great pics, The Leaf tails are at the Gorge just no-where near is common as up higher.
Did you find the Eulamprus this time?
Ads


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 14, 2009)

great pix, thats an awesome looking pink tongue!!


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, Ads and Chris.



> The Leaf tails are at the Gorge



I did not realize that. I thought that they were only above 900m or so.

I missed the Eulamprus again. It was cool, overcast and misty while we were up top. I think that the afternoon might have been okay but we were off to a different destination by then.

Phyllurus nepthys seemed to be quite a spiny leaf-tailed gecko. The following is what I think to be a regenerated tail and it is covered with spines.






... and an original tail:


















Regards,
David


----------

